# Which Throttle Body to use, 1.8T DBC Swap into Mk1 (Running 034 Stage 1C Management)



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

Ok, here is my situation. I got a complete swap, AWP 1.8T with 034 DBC setup, with Stage 1C ECU and full harness made by 034. The engine was a running swap (came out of a mk2 that got side swiped), and I am putting it all into my mk1.

My question is which throttle body should I run, and why?

The setup I got came with an OBD1 2.0L ABA throttle body, so it just has a TPS, no idle control, etc. I called 034 to see what they recommended running, and they said any OBD2 or newer 1.8T DBC throttle body, like an AEB, would work. I am guessing that a 2.0L DBC TB from like a 2000 Mk4 Jetta or Beetle, etc., should also work, but curious if anyone knows for sure. I checked out a couple other people running 1.8T swaps, funksouldkitty's swap for one, and she is running an OBD1 2.0L Throttle Body as well. 

The 2.0L ABA OBD1 TB is 2.75" in outer diameter, whereas the 1.8T AEB is 2.5". I'm not concerned about flow, but the 2.5" would be easier to find silicon hose connections for, etc.

So, which throttle body is best for what I am trying to do? Is idle control the only thing that the OBD2 and newer throttle bodies will give me, and even at that, can I utilize it using the 034 Stage 1C? I am sure the ECU can operate it, but not sure if I want to use the one GPO that is available for idle control (I was planning to use the GPO for boost control via an N75 valve).

I am sure I can find a 2.75" to 2.5" silicone coupler, but before I start ordering couplers, I wanted to see if anyone here can help give me any reasons to choose one TB over another.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

I was in the exact same scenario, and managed to squeeze a 2.5" coupler onto the ABA throttle body:


----------



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

Do you happen to have a picture that shows the throttle cable bracket that you have mounted? I bought an 034 throttle cable bracket, and they sent me the following picture that shows the TB mounted 90 degrees off from how you mounted yours. Just curious how it should be mounted, and how your throttle cable mounts/what bracket and cable you are using?

Here is the pic that 034 sent me:


----------



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

Funny note, 034 sends me a pic of a mk4 running the same 2.0L ABA OBD1 Throttle Body, but when I call in, they say to only run an AEB or similar OBD2 and later TB that is DBC... :screwy:


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

Here's the bracket I made, it bolts to some lugs under the plenumn:


----------

